# Nik-Naks For A Gentleman



## Faijex (Feb 27, 2011)

Recently I've started wondering what other nik-naks I should carry, it got me thinking I'm sure the rest of you have certain things you carry with you besides your watch.

I'm Thinking

-Decent Watch

-Nice Pen

-Cool Lighter(I don't smoke, but I feel like I am constantly around friends who do who never seem to have one, so I'm thinking something cool, like Zippo, or Dupont)

-Quality Wallet

Can anyone think of anything else? Would love to see some pictures of what nik-naks everyone would have on them at a dinner party when dressing to kill


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Spectacles, testicles, wallet and watch.

The only stuff I always carry- watch, penknife, iPhone and a moleskine notebook. I know I can use the phone for notes etc but I just prefer the moleskine.


----------



## beach bum (Aug 9, 2010)

A gentleman is'nt dressed without the addition of a sharp knife to his everyday accoutrements

and I have more of them than I have watches. :to_become_senile:

You could also add to that a decent lume LED torch and no I'm not a Jamie. 

regards

beach bum


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

My Dad's genration thought that you could tell the measure of a man by: the watch he wore, the pen he wrote with, and the shine on his shoes. The first two cost, but the last is just a matter of pride.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

I always marvel at the stuff we cart around with us!

wallet, phone, watch, pen, keys, small penknife, torch is my usual kit :to_become_senile:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

packet of 3? :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Scampi and Lemon were always my favourite:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

leatherman mini tool on my carkeys....


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Interesting if I'm out with Big M nothing in my pockets, ruins the cut of the Armani and that's why women have handbags to carry their blokes tabs and a purse to pay for things :lol: On my own sill not much hip flask, cigs, zippo, a few quid for the day or night and my phone. I used to always keep a 20 in my shoes just for an emergency but even that doesn't always work as I lost my shoes in a club one night


----------



## Adz (Jul 8, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> I lost my shoes in a club one night


Sounds like a good night out !!


----------



## simonrah (May 9, 2009)

A nice pair of cufflinks is a must I think.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Wallet,keys plus a phone that`s it & never under any circumstances a knife


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Adz said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > I lost my shoes in a club one night
> ...


It got worse, apparently I phoned Big M in the middle of the night to ask her where they were. And it was a company mobile and I was in Corfu with the boys at the time :lol: :lol:


----------



## Faijex (Feb 27, 2011)

BondandBigM said:


> Adz said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


haha thats awesome


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Wallet,keys plus a phone that`s it & never under any circumstances a knife


hardly going to do any damage with one of these Mach, unless you're parcel tape  :


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

sparrow said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Wallet,keys plus a phone that`s it & never under any circumstances a knife
> ...


Take one with you when you board a commercial flight and see what they think of it. 

Later,

William


----------



## declanh (Aug 19, 2007)

William_Wilson said:


> sparrow said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Other than phone, watch I carry a fountain pen and the following

An LED Lenser k3 on my keyring










And a leatherman squirt S4 which is entirely indespensible - especially the scissors which I use at least once a day.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

William_Wilson said:


> sparrow said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Not a lot really. My missus has just flown back from London. In her carry on handbag, she had 2 razors and a mini SA jelly knife thing. I was actually appalled that she got through with them.

On a different note, I always carry a SA knife and use it several times a day at work (when out dealing with incidents, like cutting rope on oil booms, rather than in the office).


----------



## wheelnut (Jan 6, 2011)

forgive my ignorance, what's an 'SA' knife?


----------



## Faijex (Feb 27, 2011)

wheelnut said:


> forgive my ignorance, what's an 'SA' knife?


Got a picture of yours?


----------



## Faijex (Feb 27, 2011)

tall_tim said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > sparrow said:
> ...


I guess I need to Learn how to multi quote, would Love to see a pic


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Faijex said:


> wheelnut said:
> 
> 
> > forgive my ignorance, what's an 'SA' knife?
> ...


That's answered the question. :rofl:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> Interesting if I'm out with Big M nothing in my pockets, ruins the cut of the Armani and that's why women have handbags to carry their blokes tabs and a purse to pay for things :lol: On my own sill not much hip flask, cigs, zippo, a few quid for the day or night and my phone. I used to always keep a 20 in my shoes just for an emergency but even that doesn't always work as I lost my shoes in a club one night


I've heard that Zippo has bought Ronson?

If that's the case we may get a VariFlame with a decent flint wheel, at last.

I'd pay good money for a Ronson VariFlame with a Zippo flint wheel.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

tall_tim said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > sparrow said:
> ...


In North America, they get uptight about anything cutty, stabby, shooty or blow uppy. 

Later,

William


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

My daily nicknacks include...

A pocketwatch:










Hate wristwatches. Haven't worn one in nearly 5 years. Pocketwatch is classier and keeps your wrists free of anything that might catch on something else.

A pocket eyeglass:










Bought this earlier this year. I have bad eyesight and finally decided I needed a really portable magnifying glass to carry around with me.

A few good fountain pens:










...I have dozens. I just can't stop collecting them.

Watch-chains:










Can't have a pocketwatch without a few of these.

Cufflinks:










I inherited most of these from my brother and dad when they stopped wearing them. But a few sets are my own. I have one pair from my old highschool and others that I bought at flea-markets and stuff. This particular pair is a 1940s 9kt gold pair with "MFS" engraved on them.

I also have a LED Lenser pocket flashlight. I know someone else here mentioned them. If you don't have one...BUY ONE. They are tough, light and powerful and they beat the pants off those pathetic "MAGLITE" torches that don't allow you to see diddly-squat.

Other things include the usual...

Wallet.

Keys.

Two handkerchieves.

In case of an emergency. Never know when you might need a bandage. I had to do that once before. Never leave home without two hankies now. Just. In. Case.

Metropolitan whistle. Never had to use it in an emergency, but I carry it with me anyway. These things are LOOOOUUUD. And they can be useful in crowded places or attracting attention in an emergency. Bought it in London.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

wheelnut said:


> forgive my ignorance, what's an 'SA' knife?


Swiss Army


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Loathe having anything on me apart from clothes (obviously) and a watch. if I am alone, then nothing or car keys and debit card, if I am with Carolyn, definitely nothing.

I am with B, weight drags your pockets down, spoils the lines/cut, seatbelts crease your shirts too. h34r:


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

It may sound like I carry a lot, but I actually put very little in my pockets.

My keys, whistle and handkerchieves go in my trousers pockets. My pocketwatch goes into the watch-pocket of my waistcoat.

Most of everything else goes into either my waistcoat (which I try to minimise) or the leather satchel-bag that I carry with me.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Normally I take the following: watch, wallet, keys, phone & a handkerchief.

If I'm at work, or at the theatre (which isn't work but occasionally feels like it) I also take a mini-tool (pliers useful, knife less so & the scissors fell apart on me the other day  ) & a small LED torch which takes a single AAA cell & is streets ahead of the maglight solitaire I had previously.

I'm not too bothered about spoiling the cut of my clothes as I can usually be found wearing t-shirt, jeans or baggy combat trousers (comfier than jeans I find)


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

i carry the led lenser P3 in my coat, led with 1*AAA - it's mint:


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

tall_tim said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > sparrow said:
> ...


Your missus was lucky then - my Dad did a short hop from Norwich to Scotland a few years back with a swiss card in his briefcase, they went OTT over that - he ended up having to post it home or they'd seize it - i think one of the security crew wanted it for themselves :lol:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

nice leather wallet,my htc hd is in a nice alu and leather case and car keys .if i have a coat or jacket on sometimes my headphones .when walking my dog though im fully tooled up especially at night.no knives though.

when i used to commute to work on my bike i used to ride through bandit country ,and riding a Â£1500 cannondale was too much of a temptation i thought so i always had a tele kosh and cs gas spray on me sadly no-one ever tried to rob me .


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> nice leather wallet,my htc hd is in a nice alu and leather case and car keys .if i have a coat or jacket on sometimes my headphones .when walking my dog though im fully tooled up especially at night.no knives though.
> 
> when i used to commute to work on my bike i used to ride through bandit country ,and riding a Â£1500 cannondale was too much of a temptation i thought so i always had a tele kosh and cs gas spray on me sadly no-one ever tried to rob me .


them kosh's are good jase....ever used one ? the effects are quite spectacular 

i used to have a little hickory stick....now that was a nice little tool to have......and it hurt like ****


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > nice leather wallet,my htc hd is in a nice alu and leather case and car keys .if i have a coat or jacket on sometimes my headphones .when walking my dog though im fully tooled up especially at night.no knives though.
> ...


no ive never used it ,its always there if needs be.funnily enough it was given to me off a mate who works in the drug squad .the cs gas was effective though i remeber emptying a nightclub in cardiff with it .happy days.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

sparrow said:


> i carry the led lenser P3 in my coat, led with 1*AAA - it's mint:


My torch is the larger LED Lenser P6. It's a slim torch which takes two AA batteries. It's big enough for me to hold onto, has a wide or focused beam option and is really powerful (not to mention very very efficient with the batteries).

I'm so glad I found this line of torches. They really are great.


----------



## Faijex (Feb 27, 2011)

no ive never used it ,its always there if needs be.funnily enough it was given to me off a mate who works in the drug squad .the cs gas was effective though i remeber emptying a nightclub in cardiff with it .happy days.


----------



## alg59 (Mar 4, 2011)

BondandBigM said:


> Interesting if I'm out with Big M nothing in my pockets, ruins the cut of the Armani and that's why women have handbags to carry their blokes tabs and a purse to pay for things :lol: On my own sill not much hip flask, cigs, zippo, a few quid for the day or night and my phone. I used to always keep a 20 in my shoes just for an emergency but even that doesn't always work as I lost my shoes in a club one night


that,s why the continentals use man bags. not my cup of tea but hey it works for them!!


----------



## Faijex (Feb 27, 2011)

Shangas said:


> sparrow said:
> 
> 
> > i carry the led lenser P3 in my coat, led with 1*AAA - it's mint:
> ...


What's an acceptable amount of money to throw down on one of these? I've decided I want one


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

There are several variations. The numbers denote the size, and the letter denotes the model-type, I believe. For example, the P1 is this tiny little pen-light. The P8 or P9 is a much larger, chunkier light. The P5 is like the P6, but shorter.

So take your time picking one. But when you find one you like...you WILL love it. They're tough, powerful and long-lasting and beat the pants of anything else I've yet encountered.

For my P6, I paid about $80-$90. On sale. It may be a bit more expensive than that, retail, but that's what I paid.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

+ another one for the Swiss Army knife... but a Gentleman?? well.... doubtful in my case.

Rob


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

alg59 said:


> that,s why the continentals use man bags. not my cup of tea but hey it works for them!!












:lol: :lol:

I will concede that when I was into buying and selling cars and always paid cash I used to use a thin money belt but never a man bag, wouldn't be seen dead with one, generally if I can't get in my pockets I don't need it


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Faijex said:


> Shangas said:
> 
> 
> > sparrow said:
> ...


I've got a P3, P7 & P14, they're well worth the money

I bought mine from Amazon, paid about

P3 - Â£12

P7 - Â£30

P14 - Â£40

There are some packs on Amazon where you get a free P3 with a P7, I'd recommend that... The P14 is AWESOME, but a lot bigger than the other two...


----------



## rooi neus (Dec 9, 2010)




----------

